# My Facebook site!



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

I do not have a true Website as of yet but I am trying to sell my Rings and Things! 
This is the way I listed things on Craigslist, am I going about this wrong?
I know about Etsy, but some of my friends post rings there, Should I ?
Tell what you guys think! Please!

I make Beautiful Wearable Wooden Rings, Want something different than the norm, then check out some of my rings at http://www.facebook.com/WoodenfrogWoodenProducts
I hand craft every ring with love and respect for the wood, all my work is done with simple hand tools( no lathes or big woodworking machines).
The rings you see are some I have crafted for other special customers, if you don't see a style you like contact me and i'm sure I can come up with something special for you or your loved one!
I use domestic and exotic wood, If you have something in mind contact me!
Thank you, hope to hear from you and God Bless.

Here's a link to a blog I did about the Lamination Style Rings I make:

http://lumberjocks.com/WoodenFrog/blog/34552


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Just checked out facebook - beautiful stuff, sir!

As for Craigslist and your friends… I'd list them there if you feel that you'll get business from it.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you Harold!


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I do not think that your target market is on Craiglist. My experience is that people (including myself) go there looking for a bargain.

Why not put your items on Etsy? Do you have a non-compete against your friends? Aren't your rings just as good, probably better, than theirs? Are your styles different than theirs?

Don't be afraid of competition. Competition is what makes business fun. You have just as much right to be there as they do. If they are scared that you will take their sales away, let the customers decide and let the best rings win. The marketplace is a great decider of who is the best.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you Jim, It makes sense I will most likely put some on Etsy!
I love making them but can't just keep giving them away! I don't want to get rich, I just kinda want to support my woodworking Habit!


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Your photos are good, I think you could do well on ETSY if you wanted to. 
I liked your facebook page(mine is http://facebook.com/knwoodworking if you are interested). I get quite a few comments through my facebook page, and sold a few things because of it. My very first sale ever was because I posted a picture of a project on my personal facebook page. Posting also helps to remind my friends of the things I can do, which makes them want things. I also get some ideas from them because of things I post. It really helps if you post a lot, but I don't always do that. I go in streaks where I like the idea of selling stuff and I will post a lot, then slack off for a while.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

The above suggestions are good, but I would also consider setting up your own website. Places like GoDaddy.com have good prices to register your domain (website) name, and reasonably-priced website building tools, that are basically put together for you, you add pictures and text.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Lloyd, I have been thinking of a website not sure if i am ready for that step yet!
I might go ahead and do it anyway though! Thanks for the input!


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

My pleasure, Robert.
Check out this Godaddy page- only $1 a month and quite easy to use.

http://www.godaddy.com/hosting/website-builder.aspx?ci=76392


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I saw your ad on the local cl today. I have considered putting some of my stuff for sale there. I hope it works for you. Keep us informed.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Hairy, so far I have had a lot of people visit my site but no one is buying anything.
I think I'm gonna have to set up a website, not sure just yet!


----------



## Arron (Nov 10, 2012)

Are you saying no-one is buying off the facebook page? I notice you dont have any prices up - I think that puts a lot of buyers off - or is it a requirement of Facebook that you dont show prices?

It also isnt real clear how to go about buying something. You need to make that easy for people. People need a gentle push to get them buying.

If I were marketing your stuff I'd set up a website, and Etsy and Bonanza sites (they are so cheap to run they're almost free) . The basic strategy would be to use facebook, Etsy and Bonanza to drive customers to your website, and make the sales there. I find that once you get people to your website and away from Ebay/etsy/craiglist/localMakets/etc then they loose the bargainseeker mentality.

Artfire might be worth considering instead of Bonanza - your products would suit either.

Etsy and Bonanza give you alot of marketing stats so you can really get to understand what your site visitors are doing and what they are looking for.
Cheers
Arron


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you Arron, lots of good information, I really make my rings and things per customer request, so almost everything I have is already gone that's one reason I do not have prices up! It varies from piece to piece as for price not sure how to go about that! Thanks again!


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Just a thought. If things are selling that fast, why are you wanting to set up a website to sell with?

Another thought is that your pricing is too low. That's why people are buying them so fast. How much profit are you making per item? Make more money with less work. A higher priced item is perceived to be a higher quality item.

Why can't you make several of the same item at one time? You can make them in the most popular sizes. Then you would be able to put pricing on the items as you will have some in stock. Do this for several of your most popular models and then you have inventory. Sell from inventory as you make more. This is how you can generate profit by making them in bulk, you can lower your cost per item while still keeping your pricing high. Having inventory to sell from will give you more time to create one-of-a-kind orders while still selling the others.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you Jim, Lots of good information! I'm not selling them that fast, I wish I was 
I had heard about pricing too low, there are a lot of wood ring makers out there, I want to be able to price them under those prices. Thank you!


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

A website provides the seller with another way to get exposure. I've never seen a retailer/seller/marketer who wanted to limit exposure. You can register a domain with goddady.com, or other sites, and get a basic web page designer for a few bucks more. Just follow the template, plunk in some text where it says to and pictures where it says to, and then you're done.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you, Lloyd 
I'll have to check into it!


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Robert:
You need two tools, one the Facebook page to interact with your customer, and an inexpensive website to display your wares and introduce new products.
I use the Intuit website, which is $19.95 a month, and you retain complete control of the site. See mine at www.tsunamiguitars.com. The QuickBuilder software they offer free is very useful and easy to use. I recently added a page for my jewelry boxes and tables, and now call the site, "Where Music Meets Art!" 
You CAN post pricing on Facebook, you just cannot set up a place for people to buy. I'd also tell people how to buy from you on there, like what kinds of payments you take, if Paypal, how to get you and so on.
Overall, I'd say that my Facebook page is where a lot of active people go to look at my latest and make comments, ask questions, etc. But I regularly take 80 to 125 hits a week on my website, and if I have any leftover stock, I put it there for sale. 
One last thing, post your e-mail address and a phone number on Facebook so people can tell you personally what they want. I sell a lot of guitars where I actually NEVER talk to the customer save by email.

Good luck!!


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you, Paul I think I have my email and phone# on my Facebook page. I am looking into setting up a website for selling purposes. Lloyd (Wood_Smith) gave me a link to Go-Daddy, they have a website for $4.99 a month, but I'll check out yours too…Thanks again, lots of great information!


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Paul, I just checked out you site, wonderful work!


----------

